# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Proveedor de quinua pop y kiwicha pop

## nataliajimenez

Hola, estoy buscando alguna empresa que me proporcione quinua pop orgánica por kilos. Por favor enviarme contactos y precios 
GraciasTemas similares: COMPRO QUINUA Y KIWICHA Vendo Quinua , Chia , Kiwicha , etc Artículo: Kiwicha en el Perú: ¿Por qué ya no se exporta tanta kiwicha como antes? Artículo: Promperú identifica oportunidades para la quinua y kiwicha en España Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación

----------


## jflor7

Buenas noches .
cuanto requiere, con que frecuencia escribir a gaenka1972@outlook.com
Gracias
Flor

----------


## Kiwicha Wasi

Hola Natalia,
Nosotros hacemos Quinua Pop y Kiwicha Pop, si gustas nos puedes llamar al 995194288

----------


## Norberto Estrada

Hola 
Buenas tardes 
Puedes comunicarme conmigo al #999233401

----------

